# Removing gold from china



## Anonymous (May 11, 2009)

Hi im new to this site .Some where in here ive seen someone has used some prosess to wash the gold from china or ceramics.what is the easiest or qiuckest way of going about this.
Also is there an easy process of removing silver plating from objects?


----------



## leavemealone (May 11, 2009)

I put it in HCL/Cl,but jack(firewalker) uses A/P and a bubbler.
Johnny


----------



## steveonmars (May 18, 2009)

HCL/Cl works great on china. You don't even have to get them all in the liquid, the fumes will usually take the gold right off because it's so thin.

Steve


----------



## Robkat (Aug 12, 2009)

steveonmars said:


> HCL/Cl works great on china. You don't even have to get them all in the liquid, the fumes will usually take the gold right off because it's so thin.
> 
> Steve



I worked in the ceramics industry for some years. I always thought that the gold luster on china was so thin that it wasn't worth trying to recover. This gold is so thin that repeated washings in a dishwasher will remove it.

bob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 4, 2009)

what is HCL/Cl


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2009)

you should read about the process before atempting, spend a little time studying, if starting this I would look into HCl acid peroxide also called AP, then HCL/bleach muratic/bleach (hydrochloric acid and sodium hypochlorite).
these are easy processes and will get you started, look for lasersteves website if you haven't seen it yet,
study the basics, and do not forget to read up on safety.
for what few dollars you get from metals could cost many times more in medical bills or your health or life, this is not a hobby to just jump into and get started it takes time and work, but to those who stick it out and work hard it is rewarding if not monetarily then to the mind, and very rewarding when you melt that metal so hard worked for, good luck work hard and be safe.


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 5, 2009)

saddg0 said:


> what is HCL/Cl




Click here -> *http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1355#p11501*


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 5, 2009)

Click here for the AP process -> *http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3030#p25802*


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks AlanInMo 
remember the Alimo
http://www.goldrecovery.us/


----------

